

This Is Your Brain on Architecture  - mindplunge
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/michael-cannell/cannell/your-brain-architecture

======
furyg3
"So if your staff is, say, proofreading or debriefing they're better off in a
red room. But if they're brainstorming ideas for a new marketing campaign, red
is the color."

Clearly his proofreaders were in a blue room.

~~~
jakewolf
Great catch.

------
10ren
Abstract and attention-to-details are opposites, and it's difficult to do both
simultaneously. Both are valuable.

I wonder if this is applicable to programming languages. Because lisp enables
abstractions, do users tend to focus on abstractions more than on details?
Whereas C encourages more attention-to-detail at the expense of abstractions.
It's not just what these languages are good at, but what type of thinking they
encourage.

Of course, abstraction and attention-to-details are not mutually exclusive and
there are ways of attending to both; but I'm intrigued by the article's
suggestion of a trade-off.

------
kingsley_20
i remember seeing a recent HN post about the correlation between hackerthink
and spacial orientation. this is a great follow up to that story. it would be
nice if there was a feature that would connect the two (something like a
suggested thread merge).

